# The first of the 2015 challenges



## Grahamshed (6 Jan 2015)

Firstly, I would like to take this opportunity of thanking Mike for running the challenge for the last year and to Mark and Richard for the unenviable task of judging it each month. All of your efforts have been much appreciated.

This year the challenges have changed somewhat in that there will only be four and each one will last for three months, so they have been simply named as the Spring, Summer, Autumn and Winter challenges. Each of these will be an independent challenge, i.e, there will NOT be a totaling of scores to produce an overall winner at the end of the year but there WILL be a show of all entrants at the end of the year from which the Judges, entrants, and general forum members can choose their overall winners.

The rules and judging methods remain unchanged but a general lack of interest means there will be no plaques as prizes. ( that could change if people are interested )

So…… Here we go.

The Spring Challenge is for a Lidded box. Paul Hannaby has kindly agreed to judge this first quarters Challenge and my thanks go to him for that.

Challenge Requirements: A Lidded Box

This quarter’s rules are:-

1. The Challenge is open to anyone and everyone.
Entries must be new and made specifically for the Challenge.
Entries must be made of wood which must be turned on a lathe using woodturning tools.
2. The entry can be of any size or shape must be fit for purpose i.e it must be hollow and big enough to contain something useful. 
3. Carving, colouring, pyrography , texturing, segmented turning and piercing are allowed to the box and lid ( probably not all at once ☺) but the judge must be able to see your turning skills! That is what is most important. 

Please post three images of your work together with details of the wood used, the tools and methods used to make it and any key dimensions.

Images needed:-

1 showing a general view of your entry with the lid attached.
1 view of the inside of the box with the lid beside it (top view)
1 view of the bottom of the box and the inside of the lid. 
A fourth picture may be added (but is not compulsory) if needed to show any other interesting details of your entry. 

Image size - please use image size 640 x 480 0.3mp, as in previous challenges

Please upload your pictures and description between 10pm on the 27th March and 10pm on the 29th March.

Please also send me a PM giving me your own opinions of 1st, 2nd and 3rd places amongst the entries (other than your own) between 10pm on 29th March and 10pm on 31st March (for me to compile the entrants’ placings).

Any queries or questions on the Spring Challenge, please use this thread to ask.

As the challenge lasts so much longer than previously there is plenty of opportunity to discuss methods and approaches etc and this is a good place for those discussions as well.

Please bear with me if I have missed anything, this is all new to me.

Most importantly…… ENJOY !!

_________________
Regards,
Graham


----------



## SteveF (6 Jan 2015)

looking forward to this
glad u stepped in

Steve


----------



## henton49er (6 Jan 2015)

Thank you for your kind words, Graham, and good luck with managing the Challenge in the coming year. Given that you have allowed three months for the first Challenge might I suggest reminders with two months and one month to go; otherwise I think possible entrants might lose the plot (I know I would!)!!


----------



## Waka (7 Jan 2015)

Right, off to the drawing board, then to the lathe. I'm pleased it's 3 months, now I can practice and practice, practice, practice etc.

Thanks for organising.


----------



## Grahamshed (7 Jan 2015)

henton49er":2a5upa76 said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Graham, and good luck with managing the Challenge in the coming year. Given that you have allowed three months for the first Challenge might I suggest reminders with two months and one month to go; otherwise I think possible entrants might lose the plot (I know I would!)!!



Thats the idea. lots of practice and trial versions. No need to submit the first thing you make this time.


----------



## KimG (7 Jan 2015)

Mark Hannaby? Is he related to Paul? Looking forward to this one Graham!


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Jan 2015)

KimG":3drvb9u6 said:


> Mark Hannaby? Is he related to Paul? Looking forward to this one Graham!


HA. No idea where that came from, don't know any 'Marks'
Thanks for the heads up Kim


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (8 Jan 2015)

Looking forward to seeing the entries this year, and wish everyone luck.
For childish, petulant and pedantic reasons, it is unlikely I will enter anything myself. I do hope there is enough interest otherwise though to keep the challenge alive.


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Jan 2015)

Wish you would Taz.
I am hoping everyone remembers that when Nev ran the challenge he also entered it....... coz I am going to.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 Jan 2015)

Tazmaniandevil":2388icap said:


> For childish, petulant and pedantic reasons, it is unlikely I will enter anything myself.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (8 Jan 2015)

Grahamshed":2q69jo1z said:


> Wish you would Taz.


Aye, I know. I'm such a tart.  



Grahamshed":2q69jo1z said:


> I am hoping everyone remembers that when Nev ran the challenge he also entered it....... coz I am going to.


Well you're not judging, and the judges are impartial, so go for it.


----------



## henton49er (8 Jan 2015)

Grahamshed":1u3bfp83 said:


> I am hoping everyone remembers that when Nev ran the challenge he also entered it....... coz I am going to.



Had I ever got time in the woodturning shed I would have entered last year!! Just because you are good enough to step forward and manage the Challenge should not stop you entering imo.


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Jan 2015)

I am hoping you will find time at some stage this year to Mike.


----------



## Melinda_dd (11 Jan 2015)

I'm hoping the extended time kicks my butt into action this year!!


----------



## Grahamshed (1 Mar 2015)

Well guys and gals.... We are done to just one month to go, much like it always was. Have you all decided what you are going to do ? Had a practice ? Finished it already ? 

I have the first two down pat, just have too actually make it now


----------



## SteveF (1 Mar 2015)

i have to admit that i have not practised \ started yet

hope i can get something up in time

this will be a major challenge for me..it is something i have not attempted before
but never say never
Steve


----------



## Wybrook (3 Mar 2015)

Well I've had one attempt - so now I know lots of things NOT to do


----------



## woodfarmer (4 Mar 2015)

Wybrook":w18cvk5y said:


> Well I've had one attempt - so now I know lots of things NOT to do



Me too 

for months have been selecting wood and have glued up the bits which is my first glued up wood for turning. Only to have the glued up bits split. It is very dispiriting as I have wanted to do this project for a long time as the original idea for it for me was one of last years challenge. At that time my ambition was greater than my ability, and it seems as if it still is. It for me is a project of several "firsts". Glueing and would have been my first box.


----------



## Woodmonkey (4 Mar 2015)

Chin up, plenty of time left


----------



## marcros (4 Mar 2015)

SteveF":3v51l7my said:


> i have to admit that i have not practised \ started yet
> 
> hope i can get something up in time
> 
> ...



It would be a huge help, if for each of the challenges, somebody could do a WIP for making an example of each item. This could be posted after the closing date, but it would serve to be useful for beginners that start in the future and want to make the item. I would like to make one but an not at the turning stage to do so yet!


----------



## Dalboy (6 Mar 2015)

I must confess that I have not even thought at what I am going to make. It probably will be something that I will throw together near the time. If I remember I will try and take some photo's of how I do mine.


----------



## Wybrook (12 Mar 2015)

Attempt 1 - see above. It has a lid, but that's about all you could say for it.
Attempt 2 - discovered a nasty void in the wood once I'd got it round - scrapped
Attempt 3 - saw a skew chisel and part of it ran away (very quickly over my left shoulder ....) - scrapped
Attempt 4 - finally completed and photographed. It may not be perfect, but at least it's something ;-)


----------



## Grahamshed (13 Mar 2015)

Good to know there is something 
I am still working on mine but not sure if it will be the final version yet.


----------



## Woodmonkey (13 Mar 2015)

Still haven't started mine, have an idea, just need to find some time!


----------



## andy43 (13 Mar 2015)

Grahamshed":f0j7fovy said:


> Good to know there is something
> I am still working on mine but not sure if it will be the final version yet.



Mine is already done Graham, but like you I may just make another one and let the family decide on which one to enter.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## Grahamshed (14 Mar 2015)

Sounding good Andy.


----------



## KimG (14 Mar 2015)

I have got to get into gear for this too, I have an idea, but I really need to get started.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 Mar 2015)

My plan is simple....do what happened in the 2014 challenges and commence operations half an hour before the deadline


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (14 Mar 2015)

Maybe this will help. By pure chance my turning club ran a practical workshop recently to teach proper technique for lidded boxes and we spent quite some time documenting a little tutorial. Luckily one of our number is a bit of a whizz with Sketchup so he also boiled it down to a diagrammatic form over which we laid some written instructions.

For those of you unfamiliar with lidded boxes this should really help because it describes all the critical work mounting and cutting procedures. Ignore the design, that's up to you. Because we were in a teaching environment we wanted to keep it as simple as possible.

Hope this helps.

Right...I cant upload either doc or pdf format so can I suggest anyone after that described above pm me with e mail address and I'll send it directly to you.


----------



## Grahamshed (21 Mar 2015)

Less than one week to go folks


----------

